# General > Technical Support >  Problems with patches to guard against Meltdown and Spectre security threats

## ecb

"Microsoft said on Tuesday it had suspended patches to guard against Meltdown and Spectre security threats for computers running AMD chipsets after complaints by AMD customers that the software updates froze their machines. ... " :

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencete...Cs-freeze.html

----------

